# Indian Hemp for hair growth



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 11, 2005)

For all the West Indian ladies: and anyone who knows!

Indian Hemp is often referred to as a "hair grower". The East Indians call it Jaborandi. Anyway...do any of you remember your grandmothers talking about using this in their hair products back in the day and if so was it effective? They advertize it at Penn Herb.com but I would like to hear some "true stories" or experiences about this plant. Can someone help a sistah out to separate the wheat from the chaff, so to speak? Anyone on the board use this plant or herb for their hair?  Bonjour


----------



## Koffie (Feb 11, 2005)

I don't have any 'testimonies' but, I have seen some indian hemp hair grease at CVS, and have always been tempted to buy it, but I end up telling myself I don't need it 'cause I have so much other stuff.


----------



## esoterica (Feb 11, 2005)

*my grandmother used this all the time and her hair was somewhere between brastrap and waist at the time. http://www.ebonyline.com/2209.html
she also wore her hair in rollers constantly around the house and ONLY took them down for church on a sunday. talk about protective styling.... *


----------



## Isis (Feb 11, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> *my grandmother used this all the time and her hair was somewhere between brastrap and waist at the time. http://www.ebonyline.com/2209.html*
> *she also wore her hair in rollers constantly around the house and ONLY took them down for church on a sunday. talk about protective styling.... *


Welcome Asphyxxia!

So do you think it was the hemp or that her hair was always protected that was responsible for her long hair?  Did she every tell you her regimen?


----------



## Britt (Feb 11, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> *my grandmother used this all the time and her hair was somewhere between brastrap and waist at the time. http://www.ebonyline.com/2209.html
> she also wore her hair in rollers constantly around the house and ONLY took them down for church on a sunday. talk about protective styling.... *



_Heyy, my mom used that stuff religiously when I was little on my natural hair. It smells good too ._


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Feb 11, 2005)

Growing up that's what my mom used on the girls.  My younger sister's hair just SPROUTED!  I still use Indiam Hemp on my daughter's hair now.  I LOVE that stuff


----------



## rosie (Feb 11, 2005)

Caramelhonee, 
how aer you using htis on your daughter?

On her scalp?
On her hair only?
How often during the week?


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Feb 11, 2005)

I used the Always Indian Hemp for YEARS and never noticed any particular growth. My hair was maybe a little past my sholders and pretty much stayed that way. Then again I didn't moisturize my ends regularly, etc. I used it with my twists and such.

I find it too thick and greasy for me nowadays...I prefer something lighter.


----------



## lshevonne (Feb 11, 2005)

I've used the Indian Hemp grease off an on but don't notice any extra growth.  I really like to use it when my hair has 8-12 weeks of new growth.  I think my hair needs that extra something at this time.


----------



## Mochalolita (Feb 11, 2005)

I use pure Indian Hemp Hair Oil when I rollerset (1-2 times a week).  I don't know about any extra growth with it, but combined with Mango Butter, it makes my hair come out extremely soft and shiny 

Hugs,
Crys


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Feb 11, 2005)

rosie said:
			
		

> Caramelhonee,
> how aer you using htis on your daughter?
> 
> On her scalp?
> ...



On her scalp only.  Too heavy for her hair.  She wears cornrows most of the time so I put it on her scalp every 2-3rd day (sometimes i do it wkly b/c my memory is shot) to keep it from drying out.  I haven't noticed any 'extra' growth tho...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay.. There is the grease with Indian Hemp in it, but has anyone used the herb in a homemade batch of somepin somepin passed down from grandmamas from the Islands etc.? I wonder how they use it over there...bahk home? lol.  They are so tight lipped over there....about deh herbs. I need to talk to some of the grannies, ya'll. Bonjour


----------



## esoterica (Feb 12, 2005)

Isis said:
			
		

> Welcome Asphyxxia!
> 
> So do you think it was the hemp or that her hair was always protected that was responsible for her long hair?  Did she every tell you her regimen?



I'd say it was the protective styling, but i'm guess the indian hemp didnt hurt either cause her hair was still very long. i think her type was 3a/b and she only relaxed  twice a year, so that probably had something to do with it as well.


----------



## Chinagem (Feb 12, 2005)

Ok, I've seen Indian Hemp hair grease before but when I read the first post, I was thinking that Indian hemp was actually a name given to one particular herb that was used in hair products. Why did I google indian hemp and marijuana come up as the other name for it?


----------



## Koffie (Feb 12, 2005)

Chinagem said:
			
		

> Ok, I've seen Indian Hemp hair grease before but when I read the first post, I was thinking that Indian hemp was actually a name given to one particular herb that was used in hair products. *Why did I google indian hemp and marijuana come up as the other name for it?*



I guess that's how Snoop and all these other dude's hair got long, taking that 'hemp' in the form of dozier.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 12, 2005)

Mochalolita said:
			
		

> I use pure Indian Hemp Hair Oil when I rollerset (1-2 times a week).



What brand you use and where do you buy it?


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 12, 2005)

Mochalolita said:
			
		

> I use pure Indian Hemp Hair Oil when I rollerset (1-2 times a week). I don't know about any extra growth with it, but combined with Mango Butter, it makes my hair come out extremely soft and shiny
> 
> Hugs,
> Crys


 
Hi Mochalolita, where did you buy your pure Indian Hemp hair oil from? This isn't the Allways grease, is it? Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## BLESSED1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I used the Always brand back in the day on my scalp and hair when I was in high school. Not sure if it aided in hair growth though, my hair has always had a lot of length to it but I wear it up 99% of the time and rarely use heat which I attribute to my high growth rate and retention.


----------



## GoingBack (Feb 13, 2005)

I use my Indian Hemp grease sometimes as well. I love the smell and it melts on the scalp. I use the kind by Softee.


----------



## HWAY (Feb 13, 2005)

Mochalolita
Where do you purchase Indian Hemp hair oil?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 13, 2005)

If this is the same as jaborandu, the herb, you can get it at Pennherb.com.  Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 13, 2005)

correction....spelling....jaborandi.......thanks....


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 15, 2005)

*bump*.......


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Dec 19, 2007)

**Bump* 

I said I wasn't jumping on any current bandwagons but I've been intrigued with jaborandi oil for quite a WHILE now.  I never did get that one question answered in this thread from two years ago, lol.  Anyway, finding sites online that sell the pure oil were few and far in between.  I happened to come across a site that sells jaborandi leaves (also found a link in this thread, thanks!) and I plan to use the methods in the Shikakai Oil thread to make my own jaborandi oil fusion.*


----------



## Laela (Sep 20, 2009)

I use this scalp treatment off/on, too, with no significant spurt of growth. 
http://www.amazon.com/Kuza-Indian-H...5-5440452?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1253486104&sr=8-1
It's great for my natural hair and does make it super-soft and the smell is divine...  my hubby loves the smell. I'd think the indian hemp (oil) concentrated without the petroleum would make it more beneficial for growth. But this one is more a scalp treatment. 



lshevonne said:


> I've used the Indian Hemp grease off an on but don't notice any extra growth.  I really like to use it when my hair has 8-12 weeks of new growth.  I think my hair needs that extra something at this time.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 20, 2009)

They have hemp oil in the same area they have coconut oil at Whole Foods. I was eyeballin' it when I was there the other day....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 20, 2009)

Hemp For Your Hair
Karen Marie Shelton
Revised Date: 07/13/2006 - Original Publication Date:  11/18/2001
Introduction

I should've known this would happen.  The minute I think I can "whip out a short article" about a new topic, I wind up sitting hunched over my PC for hours and days.  Then the days roll into weeks as I scour my private "magazine jammed library", the Internet and books for anything I can find about my new topic.  Finally I start asking everyone I see about the topic at hand....

Dr. Bronner's Liquid Hemp/TeaTree Soap is often used to make shampoos.   I understand that some people have a special brand they prefer and since we already buy from Jason's and Nature's Gate, we will add those hemp products as well.

Hemp is not a simple "put it on your hair" article.  There are many issues that surround hemp from the thousands of commercial uses, the controversy over hemp in the US, its role as an essential fatty acid and whether you should ingest it or slather it on your hair and skin. But I digress.

What The Heck Is Hemp? 

Hemp has actually been around for thousands of years.  Ever controversial, some historians claim that hemp was discovered over 10,000 years ago, while others argue that hemp really didn't show up until about 6,000 years ago.  Whatever you want to believe, the ultimate truth of the matter is that hemp is not new on the scene. It is has been around for a very long time.

The hemp plant was discovered growing wild in the Orient where the fiber was used for writing paper and the seed was used for oil and food.  The people in China discovered that the wild hemp plant offered great nutritional value along with tons of other uses.  Hemp was used as a food source thousands of years ago and can claim that it has been around longer than the now popular soy.

As always, I caution anyone reading this article to never experiment with a new product or ingredient without doing the proper research and talking to a health care professional.  Hey, who knows, my friend may be justified with experimenting on his poor cat's fur.  In all fairness I suggested to him that he talk to the cat doctor before doing anything wild and crazy.  

Why Is Hemp So Controversial? 

Unfortunately there have been a lot of wild rumors and half truths attributed to hemp.  Yes, it is true that industrial grade hemp is a cousin of the marijuana plant which also is known as "Cannabis" and hemp, but the relationship is extremely distant. 

Industrial grade hemp is non-hallucinogenic and completely drug-free.  Hemp seed oils are perfectly legal. Hemp seeds are allowed to be used for commercial products if they have been sterilized in some way to prevent germination. This is usually done by subjecting them to heat. 

Hemp oil that is used in hair care, supplements and oils are also completely legal.  It is important to note that the strains of hempseeds that are grown for oil production start life with a very low resin content. By the time the seeds are actually ready for harvest, resin production has dropped even lower. The final stages of hemp seed productions requires that the seeds be cleaned and washed before they can be pressed. As a result, no THC (the resin found in illegal drugs) is found in the final hemp seed product.

In case you have heard of all the controversy about hemp based products, there has been a lot of press directed to the legal aspects of farming hemp products in the United States.  Without going into the long winded details, there are several groups that have formed to help educate the public and the US Government about the benefits of hemp raw materials.  So you will probably hear more about the "free industrial use hemp in the US" movement.

Remember, if you flunk a drug test, don't try to tell them it is from your hemp shampoo or skin care.  They won't buy that one.  You will have better luck saying you had poppy seed rolls for lunch.

Alterna & The Marketing Of Hemp Haircare

Although they didn't discover the many historical benefits of hemp, the Alterna company did recognize the many benefits that hemp offers for the hair. Cosmetic grade hemp seed oil is a rich source of essential amino acids which have proven benefits for hair.

Alterna recognized the huge growth potential for utilizing hemp as a hair-care ingredient and introduced their hemp oil product line in 1998. 

The hair chemists at Alterna discovered, what health food advocates already knew,  that hemp seed oil is one of the very richest sources of nutrients that when injected into hair care formulas.  Hemp seed oil has been proven to help some people with the development of healthy kerative formation. In other words, hemp oil, for some people, can help develop hair that is strong and healthy.

As we all get older it is a fact that our hair slowly becomes deficient in Omega-3 fatty acids. By using external hair care products coupled with internal supplements like Hemp, Flax and Evening Primrose Oil (all high in fatty acids) we may starve off the aging to our hair and skin.

Alterna promises that the hemp seed oil's concentration in their products is a perfect 3:1 ratio of essential fatty acids.  The 3:1 ration is what a healthy human scalp and hair should consist of.  This ratio is also what our bodies can most easily absorb.

When used on a regular basis, Alterna promises that its hemp-based products make a dramatic difference in the look, feel and behavior of any hair type.


Internal Benefits Of Hemp Oil For Hair 

What happens if you take hemp oil internally as either an oil or supplement?  

Many health experts believe that you have to build good health from the inside out.  This belief is shared by hair experts who believe in the benefits of adding EFA supplements or oils to the diet.

Should you take hemp oil to help dry or damage hair?  According to many experts, it will definitely help. However, should you take it as a supplement, an oil, as part of your daily menu?  Only you can decide what is the best course of action for you and your body.


Hemp Oil For Your Hair 

Is it best to use hemp seed internally or externally for your hair?  Most nutritionists believe that to really get benefits from a supplement, we need to take them internally.  If you are experiencing hair or skin challenges, taking hemp oil as a capsule form or as a food, will offer the best results. 

Taken internally, it is thought by many to simulate growth of hair and nails, improve  the health of the skin, and can even reduce inflammation from arthritis or related diseases.   

While the hemp based shampoos and hair care products can offer the benefit of softer hair and skin, it can not be as supportive as taking the oil internally.

My experience is that it simulates growth of hair and nails, improves the health of the skin, and can reduce inflammation. I like the idea of having one good oil that supplies both omega-3s and GLA, without the need to take more capsules.

Some people experiment with adding hemp seed oil directly to their favorite shampoos and conditioners as a home grown custom recipe.  Others will apply the oil directly to their hair as a form of conditioning.  Not well suited as a hot oil treatment, the oil can still be applied to hair and left on overnight.  It can also be used to oil braids, cornrows or other hair weaves.

If you wish to experiment by adding hemp oil to your hair start slowly with a little oil.  If the formula works, you can slowly increase the amount you use.

The advantage that hemp seed offers is that it combines the benefits of omega 3 and omega 6 along with GLA.  One product will supply what you need.  If you take capsules this can be even more beneficial.

If you wish to take Hemp Seed Oil  internally, there is good news.  The oil has a distinct, earthy flavor and a light green color. Some people describe the taste of hemp seed oil is nutty.  Many people enjoy the flavor.

Hemp Allergies 

One word of warning, some people have allergies to hemp oil.  Others find it to cause their hair, skin and nails to become too oily.  After all, hemp seed oil is an oil.  

The key to using hemp seed either internally or externally is to take your time and evaluate the results that you experience over time.  

Modern science confirms that the nutrients present in unrefined oils are absorbed into and through the skin and provide nourishment to a variety of organ and glandular systems. 

High quality, unrefined vegetable oils such as hemp contain one or both of the EFAs, omega-3 and omega-6. They also include the natural antioxidants, Vitamins A and E, and a number of other important nutrients.  This is great for your hair as well as your skin if your body can handle it.  Some bodies can't handle the richness of this oil.

I have listed some of the other products that I am currently aware of that have hemp oil or hemp ingredients:

Allways Natural - Moisturizing Formula (Available in health food stores & Indian grocery stores).

Alterna's Hemp Seed Shine Shampoo and Conditioner contain Hemp Seed Oil.  Sold in fine salons.

Jason's Natural Hemp Shampoo - Available at health food stores and at HairBoutique.com in the near future.

JR Liggett's - Jr Liggett's Body Scrub with Hemp that can be used as a body scrub or on the scalp.

Nature's Gate Hemp Shampoo - Available at most health food stores.

Indian Hemp can sometimes be found in a hair grease used by black women and Indian women. Another name for heavy hemp is jaborandi and it can sometimes be found in Indian grocery stores. Some women believe that the use of Indian Hemp will make  hair grow really fast.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 20, 2009)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Hemp For Your Hair
> Karen Marie Shelton
> Revised Date: 07/13/2006 - Original Publication Date: 11/18/2001
> Introduction
> ...


 
 

I went shopping for oils at Whole Foods yesterday and I saw Hemp Oil with vitamin E and Omegas and something shouted get this too! But I didn't know much about it and left it on the counter. I will be getting this very soon.


----------



## keelioness (Nov 21, 2009)

Bumping..does anyone currently use Hemp or alterna hemp shampoo/conditioner?


----------

